# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa box v1.1.3 is here!

## hassan riach

Medusa Box v. 1.1.3 is out! _
Medusa Box v. 1.1.3 Release Notes:_  Added support for *Qualcomm MSM7600* Mobile processorAdded support for following phone models: *HTC Imagio* - added Dead Boot Repair, IMEI Repair, CID Repair, Unlock (by code reading)*HTC Topaz* - added Dead Boot Repair, IMEI Repair, CID Repair, Unlock (by code reading)*HTC myTouch 3G* (Espresso) - added Dead Boot Repair, IMEI Repair, CID Repair, Unlock (by code reading)*Samsung SCH-W300* - added Dead Boot Repair*Samsung SCH-W570* - added Dead Boot Repair*Samsung SCH-W770* - added Dead Boot Repair_To resurrect devices perform the following steps:_  Solder JTAG cable to JTAG testpoints as explained in the manual;Make sure that correct model has been selected from the models list;Set Jtag speed to Auto (RTCK);Select the EasyRepair mode;Press the EasyRepair button and follow Wizard instructions;After operation is successfully finished make sure that new device appears in PC Device Manager to make sure that it has been recovered.Desolder JTAG wires.الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## narosse27

مشكوووووووووووورررررررررررررررررر أخي الكريم موضو

----------

